# Indian residing in germany need to produce TB report?



## Rahul kumar (May 18, 2014)

Hello all,
I am an Indian residing ( for 3 years) in germany with a legal job seeker residence permit and my wife is working in UK under tier 2 general visa.
I am going to join her as a dependent by applying tier 2 dependent visa from germany. During appointment of UKBA visa in germany do i need to produce the TB test report along with the application?

As germany is not in the list of countries "Countries where you need a TB test to enter the UK"? i guess TB test report is not needed. But as i am an Indian by nationality i got the doubt whether i need to produce the test result or not?

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks

Rahul


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you only have an Indian passport you need to do the TB test.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Rahul kumar said:


> Hello all,
> I am an Indian residing ( for 3 years) in germany with a legal job seeker residence permit and my wife is working in UK under tier 2 general visa.
> I am going to join her as a dependent by applying tier 2 dependent visa from germany. During appointment of UKBA visa in germany do i need to produce the TB test report along with the application?
> 
> ...



Do you have a jobseeker visa or a residence permit?

The jobseeker visa hadn't even been introduced three years ago, so how does that work?

If you are on a visa and not a residence permit you might have to apply from India and comply with all the local requirements but better to check this with the UK Embassy quoting the exact designation of your Aufenthaltstitel!


----------



## Rahul kumar (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for the confused statement. I am living in germany for three years. I have pursued my masters from april 2011 and completed it on february 2014. From march 2014 they gave me a resident permit with which i can stay in germany and search for jobs until september 2015.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Rahul kumar said:


> Sorry for the confused statement. I am living in germany for three years. I have pursued my masters from april 2011 and completed it on february 2014. From march 2014 they gave me a resident permit with which i can stay in germany and search for jobs until september 2015.


So you are not on a jobseeker visa, you are on a post study work permit.

You should be able to apply from Germany under these circumstances and I don't think that you have to provide a TB certificate since these things usually go by country of residence. The Embassy can always ask for additional documents, though and it would be best to ask them before applying.


----------

